# Fire Pit Burn Saturday



## xman23 (May 21, 2012)

I was a nice day, no wind for getting rid of old pallets and some splitting stumps. By the end of the day the pit had 2 feet of ash. It was still red hot Sunday night. Not the biggest back yard fire, but in our community they don't let you burn a uncontained fire. Im sure you guys have some better burns, lets see the pictures.







Tom


----------



## chuckie5fingers (May 21, 2012)

I use to have fairly large bon fires with my buddies. Now it just mostly regular bon fires with the kids and wife in the bark yard.
both have great memories.
chuck


----------



## PapaDave (May 22, 2012)

Nice.
I've wanted to have a pit fire since before the snow melt. It's either been too wet, or it's raining, or it's too windy, or like it's been for at least 2 weeks......too dry.
When's baby bear gonna' show up so I can have conditions that are 'just right"?
The buildup in the pit is really getting a bit crazy. I WANT fire!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2012)

Looks like you melted the wheel on that thing- that's some heat!


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2012)

Posts in another thread but here's our pit.  We do several fires a week throughout the summer.  Nothing like a fire out back!


----------



## xman23 (May 22, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Looks like you melted the wheel on that thing- that's some heat!


 Yep the wheels have taken some heat.  This pit used to have a propane bottle hanging off the bottom for starting the fire. Worked great.  A bit scarry knowing the kind of fires we have. I glad it broke off. Can't wait for the summer, sittin around the fire sipping on a bottle of red. It dosen't get any better


----------



## save$ (May 22, 2012)

We used to only hava a fire while camping.  Then these back yard fire pits came along. Now enjoy a back yard fire during the day at home.  Nice use of tree trimmings and brush clean up.  We have two acres of a mostly wooded lot so there is no shortage of stuff to burn.   That is about the only time the wife doesn't demand the tv be on!


----------



## smoke show (May 22, 2012)

xman23 said:


> Im sure you guys have some better burns, lets see the pictures.


 






misc fire pics from camping to land clean up.


----------



## Gasifier (May 23, 2012)

Nice fires.Don't you guys get enough of this during the winter?

I have a nice size one ready. This Saturday night I think. The kids have been hounding me about a bon fire. Smores on the mind.


----------



## ScotO (May 23, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Nice fires.Don't you guys get enough of this during the winter?
> 
> I have a nice size one ready. This Saturday night I think. The kids have been hounding me about a bon fire. Smores on the mind.


I NEVER get tired of fire!!


----------



## Gasifier (May 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I NEVER get tired of fire!!


 I hear ya Scotty. Well, at least it is good to see Tom has that fire "contained"!


----------

